
Skin care brand Sunday Riley wrote fake Sephora reviews for almost two years - ineedasername
https://www.cnn.com/2019/10/22/us/sunday-riley-fake-reviews-trnd/index.html
======
deogeo
> As part of the settlement, Sunday Riley agreed not to write fake reviews.
> The company did not admit wrongdoing or receive any form of punishment.

They commit fraud, and instead of rightly being sent to _jail_ , they just
promise not to do it again? And instead of this being some kind of joke, it's
a common result for corporations.

------
ineedasername
The email from the CEO is a great read, complete with instructions to down-
vote negative reviews and use a VPN to avoid tracing back to the corporate IP
block.

